# Best Line for General Surf Fishing



## JACKC (Jul 25, 2012)

What is the recommended general all purpose fishing line (mono, braided or floro) and lb. strenght for surf fishing? Thanks.


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

prowrap 1800 size d


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

Forum
Blogs
What's New?New Posts
New Group Messages
New Events
New Blog Entries
Mark Forums Read
.
.


Advanced Search



Search
Search Results
.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Search:

Type: Forums, Posts, Groups, Group Messages, Visitor Messages, Blog Comments, Blog Entries; Keyword(s): best line



Page 1 of 1612 3 4 
.

Search: Search took 0.52 seconds. 





Slim Beauty Knot


Started by buxrus‎, 07-10-2012 07:45 PM



Replies: 7
Views: 393
Last Post: 07-14-2012 08:05 AM by KevinImX0 

Forum:
Rod/Plug/Rig building





Question:20 vs 17


Started by geo‎, 06-07-2012 08:24 PM1 2 3


Replies: 65
Views: 1,561
Last Post: 06-10-2012 03:00 PM by NC KingFisher 

Forum:
Open Forum





Should i use a shock leader?


Started by KevinImX0‎, 05-13-2012 02:53 PM1 2


Replies: 39
Views: 1,491
Last Post: 05-17-2012 08:12 AM by solid7 

Forum:
Open Forum





Shortcomings of Spinning Reels?


Started by 7.62‎, 03-02-2012 12:12 PM1 2


Replies: 26
Views: 1,521
Last Post: 03-05-2012 06:08 PM by smacks fanatic 

Forum:
Open Forum





Question:20 lb mono on fighting rod.


Started by cutbait91‎, 02-12-2012 07:50 PM1 2


Replies: 27
Views: 1,402
Last Post: 02-21-2012 11:06 PM by ReelKingin 

Forum:
Open Forum





Question:what brand of line


Started by jerriod74‎, 01-14-2012 03:46 AM



Replies: 8
Views: 650
Last Post: 02-02-2012 01:48 PM by EFishent 

Forum:
Open Forum





How long does braided line last?


Started by Bullred‎, 01-20-2012 06:41 PM1 2


Replies: 32
Views: 1,462
Last Post: 01-28-2012 09:19 AM by Rich60 

Forum:
Open Forum





Question:what color fishing is the best to use for fishing


Started by jerriod74‎, 01-13-2012 04:50 AM1 2


Replies: 25
Views: 1,079
Last Post: 01-25-2012 12:41 PM by JFord56 

Forum:
Open Forum





Stradic 4000FI Bad Experience


Started by huntingwood‎, 08-23-2010 06:51 PM1 2


Replies: 26
Views: 2,446
Last Post: 12-20-2011 07:54 PM by indigobay 

Forum:
Open Forum





Anyone looking for suffix alternative??


Started by Drumdum‎, 11-24-2011 12:00 PM1 2 3


Replies: 55
Views: 3,371
Last Post: 12-07-2011 09:20 PM by AbuMike 

Forum:
Open Forum





Problems with casting Penn 525 Mag


Started by Manlystanley‎, 10-21-2011 01:37 PM



Replies: 23
Views: 2,263
Last Post: 11-17-2011 09:35 PM by Native 

Forum:
Distance Casting





Cheap Tricks


Started by seafisher‎, 07-09-2003 10:26 AM1 2 3


Replies: 51
Views: 6,721
Last Post: 11-12-2011 09:48 AM by dirtyhandslopez 

Forum:
The Fishing Bible





What am I doing wrong??


Started by Manlystanley‎, 10-17-2011 09:59 AM



Replies: 8
Views: 819
Last Post: 10-24-2011 04:34 PM by blakdog_tackle 

Forum:
Distance Casting





Braid line for conventional reel = more distance?


Started by jplikewoah‎, 07-05-2011 10:10 PM1 2


Replies: 37
Views: 2,947
Last Post: 10-16-2011 11:52 AM by Dyhard 

Forum:
Distance Casting





Power Pro Line found to be defective


Started by parkstreet1234‎, 10-06-2011 03:37 PM



Replies: 12
Views: 897
Last Post: 10-14-2011 01:20 PM by Smittroc 

Forum:
New Jersey





Trotline crabbing from a kayak


Started by MetroMan‎, 10-11-2011 07:44 AM



Replies: 24
Views: 2,979
Last Post: 10-13-2011 01:49 PM by Foursteps24 

Forum:
The Fishing Bible





Pop bottle float.


Started by wdbrand‎, 07-09-2009 01:28 PM



Replies: 24
Views: 1,940
Last Post: 09-18-2011 11:54 PM by ReelKingin 

Forum:
North Carolina





Akios 757CTM paired with CCP 6-10...


Started by lil red jeep‎, 07-21-2011 06:53 PM



Replies: 17
Views: 2,032
Last Post: 09-16-2011 09:28 AM by lil red jeep 

Forum:
Carolina Cast Pro





Help, Spinning Reel Gurus...


Started by j c‎, 08-17-2011 07:15 PM



Replies: 17
Views: 858
Last Post: 08-21-2011 08:14 PM by RuddeDogg 

Forum:
Open Forum





Anchor Trolly: Please help me understand the release


Started by 7.62‎, 08-18-2011 10:38 AM



Replies: 16
Views: 1,037
Last Post: 08-20-2011 03:52 PM by ruthless 

Forum:
Kayaking





Pier Report:safety harbor pier


Started by clean one‎, 08-18-2011 09:13 PM



Replies: 2
Views: 570
Last Post: 08-19-2011 04:45 PM by clean one 

Forum:
Florida





Line Abrasion When Casting


Started by sunka‎, 08-12-2011 12:21 AM



Replies: 8
Views: 469
Last Post: 08-12-2011 09:04 PM by Lynn P. 

Forum:
Open Forum





Want to step up my Bait & Tackle for Sandbridge Surf Fishing...


Started by hislander819‎, 07-28-2011 02:02 PM



Replies: 4
Views: 716
Last Post: 07-29-2011 03:49 PM by Samblam 

Forum:
Virginia





Best Braided line


Started by GreatElephant‎, 07-26-2011 09:08 AM



Replies: 22
Views: 989
Last Post: 07-28-2011 02:12 PM by blushin 

Forum:
Open Forum





super line really is super


Started by fish bucket‎, 07-26-2011 11:33 AM


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

what went haywire with that post?

i'm a braid guy so i would say superline in 20-50lb test
power pro is good.......power pro super slick 8 is real good!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nothin went haywire, guess some people don't like new guys asking questions. God forbid they answer the guys question and help him out. 

Hey Jack, I prefer 15 and 17lb mono and 50 and 65lb braid. I don't use floro. To me it's expensive and way over rated. If ya have anymore questions feel free to ask. There are plenty of people here that are willing to help ya out.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

I like 17lb Sufix Tritanium in chartruse. It has worked well for me. I hope this helps.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

I'm with you fishbucket. A helluva lot of nothing when he could have just answered in less than 25 words.


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

+1 on the 17lb Sufix Tritanium in chartruse


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Catch This said:


> +1 on the 17lb Sufix Tritanium in chartruse


If you can find any.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Looks like Greg's Bait Shack has it. I have found it recently on Ebay.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

abass105 said:


> I like 17lb Sufix Tritanium in chartruse. It has worked well for me. I hope this helps.


+2 on that. If ya can get it, stock up on it.


----------



## boatless42 (Aug 3, 2011)

I got the 17 and 20lb Sufix Tritanium and the Sufix Siege at Amazon,I just checked and they still have a bunch of it and good prices.


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

In my experience the Siege is very different from the Tritanium...I will stick with the Tritanium.


----------

